# Invalid argument when trying to restart connection

## Ignatius881

Hello.

I've a very good wifi connection from boot, and I'm not disappointed in anything. But when I try to restart it due to whatever reason, my terminal shows this message:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlp0s29f7u5 restart

* Bringing up interface wlp0s29f7u5

*   Configuring wireless network for wlp0s29f7u5

*   Connecting to "WLAN_92" in managed mode (WEP Enabled)...

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument                       [ !! ]

*   Failed to configure wireless for wlp0s29f7u5

* ERROR: net.wlp0s29f7u5 failed to start 
```

And to restart my wifi connection I have to reboot Gentoo.

----------

## eccerr0r

Probably a driver bug that needs to be reported to whoever wrote your driver.  

If you have the driver built as a kernel module, you could try stopping net.wlp0s29f7u5, remove the module, reinsert the module, and restart net.wlp0s29f7u5 ...

----------

## Ignatius881

Well, I tried stopping net.wlp0s29f7u5, then I removed the module:

```
modprobe -r rt2800usb
```

Then I reinserted the module:

```
modprobe rt2800usb
```

And then I started net.wlp0s29f7u5. And it worked. But when I tried to restart it afterwards, the same error appeared.

----------

